
Publishers call Brave's ad-blocking browser “blatantly illegal” - arm
http://www.techspot.com/news/64391-publishers-call-brave-ad-blocking-browser-blatantly-illegal.html
======
Joof
I'm not in love with Brave and admittedly it takes some control from the
companies, but the way they are attacking ad blockers they should be
championing brave.

